# Series 70 vs Series 80 Triggers



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

My buddy and I were comparing the triggers on our 1911s. He has an 1970/80's Colt Gold Cup which is a Series 80. Mine is a 2013 Desert Eagle 1911 G which is a Series 70.

Both of our triggers have a pull of about 4.1 lbs. However his trigger has way more travel until firing than mine. On mine, just pressing the trigger a little and it goes boom. On my buddy's, it needs about 1/8" of travel before it goes.

Is this difference due to mine being a Series 70 vs. his being a Series 80?

Tx!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Short answer: No


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

In a more apples to apples comparison I have a 2012 Colt Gold Cup with the Series 80 Mechanical firing pin safety and this year bought one of the new Series 70 Gold Cups. They both have very good triggers that feel about the same. Remember that Colt introduced the Series 80 system in 1983 and then from 85-90 or so they had a massive Union strike where a lot of guns were put together by temp workers so during that time period there were so not so great guns being sold.


----------



## Inspector69 (Jan 22, 2017)

VAMarine said:


> Short answer: No


Agreed!


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, the Series 80 parts have nothing to do with this. But if your buddy wants to reduce his trigger take up he can replace his trigger with an adjustable one like this:

Ultralight Match Trigger | Long (Standard) Pad | Gold Cup-http://shopwilsoncombat.com/

The two little tabs below the main trigger bow are bent forward to limit how far the trigger bow/disconnector leaf of the sear spring can push the trigger forward in the frame. The over travel is adjusted with a tiny allen screw that is adjusted via the small hole in the trigger shoe. The back of the allen screw sticks out the back of the trigger shoe and buts against the magazine latch limiting how far the trigger can be pulled back.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I seriously don't know guys, but why is it considered so much more easy to get a good trigger job on a Series 70 than a Series 80? I don't think I've talked to a single 1911 gunsmith who says differently. Again, I don't know, but I do know to me, a series 80 just seems a little more spongy out of the box and the break just doesn't seem as crisp. I admit this is just my experience with around 25 in my lifetime and various others owned by friends or club members as well as those in stores.. maybe a hundred or so all told. That might sound like a lot, but it really isn't if you've not paid attention and thought much about the difference between the two series. I've heard all kinds of reasons for this from cheaper components to more components between the trigger and the break. 

Also, it's not something I've prioritized. My two Bullseye 1911's were purchased initially prior to there being a series 80. My latest R1 is series 80 and I'm going to do that trigger job because it is a little spongy and gritty. Not much, but enough. I'll probably send it to Wilson and ask the pull remain at 3 lbs or a little more, but no creep and a crisp break. I think a little more weight is better for me in an all purpose type handgun. 

So, my friends, what is it? Is it just my luck and/or imagination or is there a felt difference between the two, all else being equal?


----------

